# How many times is this guy going to sell this amp?



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Orion Concept 97.1 Amplifier | eBay


I'm pretty sure I read something about this guy before because I was looking for info on my own Concept. So here he is again selling this for what appears to be the fourth time. Very strange. Good price though.


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

I didn't see anything in the completed listings.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

normalicy said:


> I didn't see anything in the completed listings.


I know. This is what I'm referring to though; http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay-car-audio-deals/100501-orion-concept-97-1-not-mine.html


----------



## n8skow (May 7, 2011)

sent him a message concerning this...
"How many times you sold this amp"?

His response:
"How many would u like to buy? I have two more of them. But I guess u weren't serious u where sticking your nose where it don't belong."

- 1968camaro396ss


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

That was his response, or was part of that directed at me?


----------



## n8skow (May 7, 2011)

that was his response, hence the quotes
=)


----------



## normalicy (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, it's sold now. Guess we'll see what kind of feedback he gets.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry. I was rushing out the door and didn't pay attention to the quotes. Honestly, I hope he's not as shady as the previous thread seems to show. But I buy and sell stuff too, and I would never talk to someone like that.


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Actually, I'm going to take back what I stirred up. I based my assumption on this being a collectors amp, and an extremely limited run at that. And debatable those production numbers may be, 100 - 1,000? I don't know, but I am lucky enough to have a pretty nice one. Anyways, being of limited numbers, one wouldn't expect someone to have a bunch of these for sale. But it looks like he probably does, along with alot of other cool stuff.
However, the history of his feedback and how he responds to people is another story entirely.


----------

